# Perception Striker



## DAGB2 (Jun 28, 2016)

Looking at used one , any input good/bad? About 2 years old 11.5'


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

I have one, stable as hell, I can comfortably paddle at 2-3kts but the boat has the tendency to veer off in one direction because of its multi-chine hull. On the plus side its about the only kayak made to stand up in for under 800$ish. It also sits very high and only drafts a few inches, but this makes you catch more wind so its not so great in open water.


----------



## bayfishing850 (Nov 19, 2013)

I just bought a Vibe Seaghost 130 overall I like it, I can stand up in it and is very stable. Comes with rudder and paddle you might want to look at it. I had a Perception Pescador 14 ft very light compared to Vibe. But vibe is WAY better. Vibe is 899.00 but worth the money.


----------



## DAGB2 (Jun 28, 2016)

Appreciate the info


----------



## admiller (Jul 23, 2016)

I just bought a Striker this week.. I'm putting it in the water this afternoon for the first time, so I will let you know my thoughts soon.


----------



## admiller (Jul 23, 2016)

Initial impressions of the Striker 11.5 based on my trip today. 
Extremely stable. 
Fairly slow.
Maneuverable.
Goes off track readily even with the slightest wave.
Probably the driest ride I've ever had in a kayak.


----------

